# Legendäre Fähigkeiten



## Champus (31. Juli 2007)

Buch: Ode an die Schlacht
Skill: Schreih der Gegner Kraft raubt und dieser auf den WF überträgt
Bedingung um Seiten finden zu können: Man muss die Tat dafür haben (durch das Buch)
Seiten Fundort 1: 4 Stück in Ost Malenhad Angmar bei den würmern von Salgaite
Seiten Fundort 2: 4 Stück in Angmar bei Geistern in den Bergen südlich von Imlad Balchorth fallen.

Buch: Schrift der Schwerter
Skill: Ein Dreifach Angriff der zusätzlich auch noch die Bedrohung steigert
Bedingung um Seiten finden zu können: Man muss die Tat dafür haben (durch das Buch)
Seiten Fundort 1: 4 Stück Nördlich von Thorenhad von Untoten die nur nachts in den Ruinen spawnen.
Seiten Fundort 2: 4 Stück bei den Bilwissen im Nebelgebirge

Buch: Die Kunst der Klingenführung
Skill: AOE Effekt mit starkem Dmg Output, allerdings zu Lasten der Bedrohung
Bedingung um Seiten finden zu können: keine
Seitenfundort: Jegliche Monster die Rezepte droppen können (sprich Humanoide) ab lvl 39, alle Spieler können sie finden, daher kann man sie auch im Auktionshaus kaufen


----------



## Champus (14. August 2007)

Sobald man die beiden Level45 Quests des Waffenmeisters abgeschlossen hat, wird man zu Gimli ins Nebelgebirge geschickt, dieser gibt euch dann den vierten legendären Trait "Kontrolliertes Verbrennen"

........................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horomir7 (16. August 2007)

und die Bücher selbst droppen auch bei Humanoiden ab lvl 39 oder?


----------



## Champus (16. August 2007)

Horomir7 schrieb:


> und die Bücher selbst droppen auch bei Humanoiden ab lvl 39 oder?



richtig..................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horomir7 (17. August 2007)

misst. mir is noch gar nix gedropt. weder seite noch buch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2007)

Die beiden Quest Bücher würde ich mir auf jeden Fall schon recht früh kaufen (ok, bei den Preisen für Waffenmeister ev. etwas schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dann bekommt man die Seiten schon beim questen (und ohne Buch hier keine Seiten).

Bei dem Buch mit dem Random Drop Seiten kann man ja warten bis man die ein oder andere Seite zusammen hat.


----------



## Champus (19. August 2007)

jo leider sind die bücherpreise für wm recht hoch, bin auf maiar und dort gabs schon zeiten 
wo der normal preis pro buch 10 g betrug, 
meine hab ich für je 5 g gekauft,
die random seiten sind leider auch teuer 1 g pro stück ist normal preis, 
wenn man oft im ah guckt kann man aber auch ein schnäpchen machen................................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horomir7 (21. August 2007)

Champus schrieb:


> jo leider sind die bücherpreise für wm recht hoch, bin auf maiar und dort gabs schon zeiten
> wo der normal preis pro buch 10 g betrug,
> meine hab ich für je 5 g gekauft,
> die random seiten sind leider auch teuer 1 g pro stück ist normal preis,
> ...



hab jetz das Buch der Klingenführung fertig, hab alle Seiten gekauft grml......jetz brauch ich kohle für ein weiteres Buch ^^ Am Besten Schrift der Schwerter ^^


----------



## Champus (22. August 2007)

Horomir7 schrieb:


> hab jetz das Buch der Klingenführung fertig, hab alle Seiten gekauft grml......jetz brauch ich kohle für ein weiteres Buch ^^ Am Besten Schrift der Schwerter ^^



jo die fertigkeit ist net schlecht, krittet oft, mach aber auch viel agro, und mit guter zweihand waffe sind auch 1100 schaden möglich aber nur mit dreifach kritt, normal macht er so 500-600 non-kritt,  wenn man mit nem barden unterwegs ist sind klingenführung und schrift der schwerter sehr gut um die agro zu halten. alerdings würde ich von der benutzung bei bosskämpfen davon abraten, wenn man nicht grade als möchtegern tänk dabei ist, wobei wenn man sich mit dem aggro menegment auskennt geht das auch, sprich aggro veringer zu richtigen zeit
die anderen zwei fertigkeiten hab ich nie benutzt, ode an die schlacht ist ein witz den man kommt kaum dazu das ding zu benutzen, es ist eigentlich für die situation gut wenn der barde (gruppe) keine kraft mehr hat und man seine kraft durch ode regt und dann die auf die gruppe überträgt, so eine situation passiert aber nur bei einer gruppe ohne hauptmann, kundigen oder schurken, in meinem fall passierts nie....................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horomir7 (25. August 2007)

Champus schrieb:


> wobei wenn man sich mit dem aggro menegment auskennt geht das auch, sprich aggro veringer zu richtigen zeit



Gutes Stichwort, da hab ich ja auch mal ne Frage:

Wie siehts denn aus mit Zorn vergrößern/verkleienrn? Wie und wann kann man das wirkungsvoll einsetzen um Aggro zu ziehen bzw. abzugeben?

Und noch was: Wie kommt man zu "Kontrolliertem Verbrennen"? Is ja auch ne Legendäre Fähigkeit


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. August 2007)

Horomir7 schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, da hab ich ja auch mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wie siehts denn aus mit Zorn vergrößern/verkleienrn? Wie und wann kann man das wirkungsvoll einsetzen um Aggro zu ziehen bzw. abzugeben?
> 
> Und noch was: Wie kommt man zu "Kontrolliertem Verbrennen"? Is ja auch ne Legendäre Fähigkeit


Ist das nicht der Skill, den man bekommt, nachdem man seine 45er Klassenquest abgeschlossen hat?


----------



## Horomir7 (26. August 2007)

achjaaaaa genau hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellgoth (21. September 2007)

mal ne kleine frage: wo genau soll das südlich von imlad balchorth sein wo die 4 seiten für ode an die schlacht droppen? ich hab soweit alle legendären fertigkeiten, will das hier vollständigkeitshalber auch noch haben! ich schlacht mich durch alle möglichen sorten geister, nur mag nix droppen! kann mir da bitte einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Bluestar (28. November 2007)

wieviel seiten gibt es denn pro buch ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. November 2007)

Acht.


----------



## arieos (25. Februar 2008)

ist das mit den Seite und den Fundorten nach dem patch Buch 12 immernoch aktuell ?


----------



## Wizárdius (9. März 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> ist das mit den Seite und den Fundorten nach dem patch Buch 12 immernoch aktuell ?


Nein is es nicht.
Meines wissens nach dropt jetz der eine Teil der Seiten in Angmar und der andere im Nebelgebirge bei *allen* Humanoiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandalor (11. März 2009)

Legendäre Fertigkeiten in Moria

Die legendäre Fertigkeit aus dem Berserkerbaum gibt es bei den Wächtern der eisernen Garnision.
Die legendäre aus dem "Tank" - Baum durch eine Questreihe die einen zum Schluss nach Skumfil führt.
(dort muss man auf dem rechten Weg (also in Richtung Grimmschnitter) einen Altar aktivieren und einen Boss besiegen der aber sehr einfach ist)
Und die letzte legendäre Fertigkeit namens "Todessturm" aus dem "Talent-Baum" für Flächenschaden gibt es nach Abschluß von Band2 Buch6 Kapitel8.

p.s. da kann auch ein netter Umhang fallen (Umhang der Schatten und Flammen) aber der aus Skumfil von Brumbereth ist defenitiv der Beste momentan für einen Waffenmeister.

siehe Gesamtübersicht aller Rare Drops in den Moria-Instanzen von -bloodberry- im buffed.de Forum.


----------

